# Another Squirrel Success...



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

If you read my post yesterday (here), Charles encouraged me to get out there regardless of the impending rain... Well it stormed for a bit, then stopped. I went out to the spot where I got my last one, and a beautiful fog blanketed the forest. I tried to take a pic of it but the camera on my phone is terrible and doesn't do the fog justice at all.

View attachment 42372


As I was biking along the trail, I saw this one foraging on the ground. She picked up a nut and started eating, and that when I grabbed my Hathcock and aimed for her head. She died instantly. I placed her in my man purse and rode home. It was too dark out to take a decent pic by the time I got home, so I had to take the pic inside.

1 more to go before I can get this stew going! 

View attachment 42374


Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 10mm lead

Bands: 20mm to 25mm cut at 9''

Pouch: SuperSure

Distance: 20ft (approx.)

Clever Moniker


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That hts is sure pulling them in.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

brother do they run out in the path and scream shoot me


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you got yourself a little honey hole, nice shot.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

bigron said:


> brother do they run out in the path and scream shoot me





August West said:


> Looks like you got yourself a little honey hole, nice shot.


Where I live, we have a crazy amount of squirrels... grey, black, and red. I can literally walk anywhere and find squirrels. Does it even classify as hunting?? lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another clean kill ... good for you. Better get that stew pot ready! What a lovely place to hunt ... and being able to cruise on a bike is a real bonus.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Curtis (Apr 30, 2013)

That's some pretty incredible shooting there Moniker! I love it every time you mention your man purse!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Curtis said:


> That's some pretty incredible shooting there Moniker! I love it every time you mention your man purse!


Just being honest about what it is, it's not a "satchel" or a "messenger bag"... it's a man purse. I know it, you know it, we all know what it really is... so lets stop pretending. Haha.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Don't let them get to you CM I carry a purse too.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

blimey mate !! another great shot ! you must be over run with squizzers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

August West said:


> Don't let them get to you CM I carry a purse too.


Um, I beg to differ. When there is a rambo knife attached to the purse, it transforms itself into a tactical satchel bag. Lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

CM, your pic of the hunting grounds looks like a headless horseman is gonna come riding into the frame at any moment! Nice shooting and I hope you get your trifecta for your stew. Post a pic of the stew also pls!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well you're having better luck than I,here's what happened today

Took a squirrel today 45 feet looped 3050 10mm lead head shot then my dog took the squirrel both then disappeared into the Forrest,10 mins later my dog emerged minus the squirrel. It was like the forest spat my dog out preferring the taste of squirrel , a funny day.Lol

Oh and BTW Purse men I thought it was Murse that we carry Lol


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> CM, your pic of the hunting grounds looks like a headless horseman is gonna come riding into the frame at any moment! Nice shooting and I hope you get your trifecta for your stew. Post a pic of the stew also pls!


I hope to get a third squirrel today and make the stew for tonight! My wife is going out now to pick up the vegetables we need at the farmers market.

Then we will all be going for a walk (kids and all) to see if we can get another one.

If we do get one and complete the stew, I'll share it with you guys for sure! 



August West said:


> Don't let them get to you CM I carry a purse too.


Really nice man purse, yours has all the frills... My purse isn't as pretty but works well to carry everything I need and my game! I won't lie, this is the best conversation ever.



Tube_Shooter said:


> Well you're having better luck than I,here's what happened todayTook a squirrel today 45 feet looped 3050 10mm lead head shot then my dog took the squirrel both then disappeared into the Forrest,10 mins later my dog emerged minus the squirrel. It was like the forest spat my dog out preferring the taste of squirrel , a funny day.LolOh and BTW Purse men I thought it was Murse that we carry Lol


45feet is an awesome shot man! I think your right, "murse" is at least more honest then satchel. Lol


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HAHA Fury, yeah I picked up that Cold Steel kobun for a song looking to trade it for something more my style and then the dang thing became my favorite knife.  I may be off my rocker but it is a perfect size, very light, takes a wicked sharp edge and the tanto shape actually is really handy in the woods.

CM Not as pretty? I would hate to see yours. LOL

Jeez tube shooter I don't think I could pull looped 3050s back. LOL  45ft is a nice shot in anyone's book.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Clever Moniker said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > CM, your pic of the hunting grounds looks like a headless horseman is gonna come riding into the frame at any moment! Nice shooting and I hope you get your trifecta for your stew. Post a pic of the stew also pls!
> ...


Thanks mate of course this was estimated distance I did not set up tape haha! anyway when I tell the story to children many years from now you can bet the distance will have grown to 90 feet Lol



August West said:


> HAHA Fury, yeah I picked up that Cold Steel kobun for a song looking to trade it for something more my style and then the dang thing became my favorite knife.  I may be off my rocker but it is a perfect size, very light, takes a wicked sharp edge and the tanto shape actually is really handy in the woods.
> 
> CM Not as pretty? I would hate to see yours. LOL
> 
> Jeez tube shooter I don't think I could pull looped 3050s back. LOL  45ft is a nice shot in anyone's book.


Thanks mate you know what 3050 is surprisingly a light pull that or having used 128lb war bow might have something to do with it


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Man... In 1 year CM is going to have to say,

Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another
Squirrel success!!

Good shooting buddy!

SMS


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Man... In 1 year CM is going to have to say,
> 
> Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another Another another another another another another another another
> Squirrel success!!
> ...


You're giving me too much credit man, but thank you. 

On that note, I got 2 more today and will be able to share the story with you guys, as well as my stew!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever Moniker said:


> On that note, I got 2 more today and will be able to share the story with you guys, as well as my stew!


You are a squirrel demon!!! Waiting for you photos of that stew ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

